# Espresso user, wanting advice on strong ESE pods please.



## snerkler (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi,

I've just bought a Smeg espresso machine (previously had a tassimo) and have been trying different coffees out to make a Cappuccino, trying to find some that are as good/even better than the one I had the for the Tassimo and at present am struggling. For the Tassimo I had the Costa Cappuccino and loved it, strong with nice flavour and no bitterness, and much nicer (imo) than the Cappuccino you get in actual Costa stores

To date I have tried Black Donkey Supremo and Intenso, neither of which I found particularly strong and they left an unpleasant aftertaste. I then tried Illy Classico ground coffee as it got rave reviews, but I still didn't find this particularly strong. I then subsequently tried the Illy Bold (previously Intenso) and whilst this is stronger I didn't find the taste all that great.

I've then tried a variety pack from the coffeepodshop, some being nice and some not so nice. However, I did really like the Dark Roast Italian Espresso and so far that's my favourite, strong enough with a nice rich flavour.

I am probably going to order more of the Dark Roast Italian Espresso but I was wondering if anyone else has any recommendations please. I prefer ESE pods but can use freshly ground coffee. I don't really want to go whole hog and get beans. I have just ordered Lavassa Crema E Gusto, which are arriving on Monday.

Any help would be appreciated

P.S. If this is in the wrong section please feel free to move it


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I totally get this, and for a long time used ESE pods, but like you're finding they're not going to be strong as they're individually vac packed. I'm assuming you're using a specific ESE basket, if not that's your first switch.

Second they're only 7g, so you're only aiming for 14g coffee on a 1:2 ratio. You'll need two to get close to a decent volume (FYI I use 15g coffee for 30g espresso and top up to 200ml if I want a long drink) again ESE pods are "faking" The freshness to some extent, so you won't get a strong coffee shop taste.

If you really don't want to grind some roasters will grind for you to espresso fine but again it will go stale very quickly once ground (when I worked in Costa we had a 30 minutes max storage on ground beans and would be in bother if we ground too much in one go!)

Maybe try a small bag of ground for espresso (try maybe rave or coffee compass if they offer ground options) you could try weighing out doses into individual baggies (think drugs!) And freezing.

It's a bit of a rabbit hole I'm afraid, because the best answer is buy a grinder - even a budget grinder for £150/200 new is going to blow anything else out of the water. Check here before buying something though! This is where most people end up, and it really is worth it!

And if you really can't be bothered it might be off to nespresso pods! They are at least low hassle.


----------



## snerkler (Dec 4, 2020)

Missy said:


> I totally get this, and for a long time used ESE pods, but like you're finding they're not going to be strong as they're individually vac packed. I'm assuming you're using a specific ESE basket, if not that's your first switch.
> 
> Second they're only 7g, so you're only aiming for 14g coffee on a 1:2 ratio. You'll need two to get close to a decent volume (FYI I use 15g coffee for 30g espresso and top up to 200ml if I want a long drink) again ESE pods are "faking" The freshness to some extent, so you won't get a strong coffee shop taste.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I appreciate it's a difficult one as everyone's tastes are different.

I bought one of those coffee containers that are airtight and has a CO2 valve, do these help maintain the freshness of ground coffee?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I guess it can't hurt but once you grind it all starts to deteriorate pretty fast (fast enough post roasting really and grinding just allows even more surface area!! )

I think you need to work out what you're hoping to achieve and work from there.


----------



## snerkler (Dec 4, 2020)

Missy said:


> I guess it can't hurt but once you grind it all starts to deteriorate pretty fast (fast enough post roasting really and grinding just allows even more surface area!! )
> 
> I think you need to work out what you're hoping to achieve and work from there.


 I'm no coffee expert tbh, just a nice tasting strong coffee. I think the next thing I'll try is a double measure for one drink.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I know a chap that swears by these - https://www.maxicoffee.com/en-gb/mycaffe-aroma-capsules-x100-capsules-mokador-castellari-p-2246.html


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I tried see Werner very good rave Italian job or signature espresso ground is way better than every pod I tried, pods are also less coffee than typical double shot used nowadays, and be wary of over extracting

only 7g of coffee in an ESE, so only want about 14g of liquid out for each pod, most people shoot double with 17-18g off ground coffee to 36g of liquid.......

ESE marketing is better than the product.....

I have friend who uses the Costa pods in their machine and they love them.....


----------



## snerkler (Dec 4, 2020)

HDAV said:


> I tried see Werner very good rave Italian job or signature espresso ground is way better than every pod I tried, pods are also less coffee than typical double shot used nowadays, and be wary of over extracting
> 
> only 7g of coffee in an ESE, so only want about 14g of liquid out for each pod, most people shoot double with 17-18g off ground coffee to 36g of liquid.......
> 
> ...


 That's interesting, what I've read prior is that 7g is for one shot (30ml) and 14g for a double (60ml), I don't know how ml liquid translates into g of liquid?


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

snerkler said:


> That's interesting, what I've read prior is that 7g is for one shot (30ml) and 14g for a double (60ml), I don't know how ml liquid translates into g of liquid?


 For water 1 ml is approxomately 1g.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilogram


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Stox said:


> For water 1 ml is approxomately 1g.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilogram


 1 litre of water weighs 1kg at 25C. So 1g = 1ml. With coffee, there's crema. Crema is full of CO2, therefore has has more volume but weighs not a lot.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

snerkler said:


> That's interesting, what I've read prior is that 7g is for one shot (30ml) and 14g for a double (60ml), I don't know how ml liquid translates into g of liquid?


 Use scales.......


----------



## snerkler (Dec 4, 2020)

Stox said:


> For water 1 ml is approxomately 1g.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilogram





MediumRoastSteam said:


> 1 litre of water weighs 1kg at 25C. So 1g = 1ml. With coffee, there's crema. Crema is full of CO2, therefore has has more volume but weighs not a lot.


 Thanks


----------

